# Random reboots?



## Kallen92 (Jun 2, 2012)

hey! ,

sorry for my bad english! 

I have tried to search for a Answer but I cant find anything?

I have a Samsung galaxy S Gt-i9000
I had Build 36 , Evrything Worked Well , But for some days ago my phone started to random reboot ones a day! ... so i Installed Build 37 ,
(I allways WIPE when i change rom/build) but the phone still reboots so I installed Build 34 but it still reboots! ...So i tested to install darkys rom 10.2 , And then Build 37 Again ... same Reboots ...., And now i have installed Darkys rom 10.2.2 and testing if the phone still reboots.. (I will Edit if the phone continiues to reboot! in *****)

And I havent installed some apps or something just a clean installation (changed language to swedish and I just set some alarms,Some Calls and sms , Nothing els..)

maybe Some one can help me ? I dont like gingerbread i want ice cream sandwitch! And i love AOKP i have tested Slim / darkknite before, but I dont like them !









Thanks in advance!


----------



## blorro (Mar 28, 2012)

One week on build 38 ,random reboots happening. Uninstalled flipboard since an update came today.
Also disabled weather swag in rom control. 
Two reboots since.
Black exodus theme by nitroz (pro).
Will try with system theme and see if reboots stop.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

